

Behind the Scenes of “The Princess Bride” - AliCollins
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/09/17/cary-elwes-aka-westley-shares-inconceivable-tales-from-the-making-of-the-princess-bride.html

======
jndsn402
Anyone else think of the Cliffs of Insanity when crossing the GW bridge?

